# Help/support might be nice!



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

I bought a swordtail male two days ago. I noticed all though he eat, thats all he did, and hung under the heater. 

He never got over the new tank Syndrome that the female was displaying so I took a better look at him.

He has white on the tip of his gentlemen area, it looks kinda like a cross between ick/ fin rot/ fungus type looking. Its also only on the tip. It looks like he has a bit of fin rot, but that is from Petco, not my tank setup. 

So I took him out of my 34 gallon, and put him in my ten Gallon.

Ten gallon specks.

Some gravel a few live plants, a heater that can't be adjusted, and one spill way filter from Aquarion. 

( I have the spill way so that its also aerating the water, I have it down to a bubble science so to speak) 

Last time it had a water change was this morning 50%

( I took my fry box out and put it in the 34 gallon who also got its 25% water change to day)

I gave Red ( my male swordtail) The recommended dose for a ten gallon tank.

Meds used Quick cure, ( only ingredients in it are, Formalin and malachite Green) 

I know that Formalin and Malachite Green are used to treat Parasites and fungus.... 

I also know that if he has fin rot the water changes are a good thing. I also know that I can add some salt to that tank, now that hes the only fishy in there. But really don't want to go the salt rout since all i have is table salt.


So, do you think I am going about this the right way?

Plans for tomorrow, Doing another 50% water change, and replacing the medication that I took out.

Do you think this is a good treatment?

Also my water conditioner is Betta Safe, I never use anything else.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Few more details.

Its also under him ware the tip of his gentlemen area is.

also I know he has a bit of fin rot, I bought him like that. But what is wrong with his gentleman area I have not the slightest clue.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok hes gotten worse! HELP? It now looks like its traveling up his one side. Hes red so its hard to diagnose if its a sore or not.

I will try to get a pick of him, but hes still feisty so I have hope?


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

Im not an expert on swordtails i do only have bettas but i will do what i can to help... is there anyway you can get a few close ups of his problem areas that would be very helpful


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

HeroicPoison said:


> Im not an expert on swordtails i do only have bettas but i will do what i can to help... is there anyway you can get a few close ups of his problem areas that would be very helpful


I am working on that right now! thank you so much. Most of the issues with Betta's happen with swordtails quite often. So I am sure you might have seen something similar.


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

I will do my very best! I know how hard it is when you dont know whats wrong and you dont find help soon enough


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

HeroicPoison said:


> I will do my very best! I know how hard it is when you dont know whats wrong and you dont find help soon enough


Thank you.

I could only get a pick, of one side of him that was clear enough.

He doesn't like to show his more infected side. I have an Idea that it might be fin rot, or fungus.


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

Does it appear to be a sore or is it eating away at his flesh?
Fungus doesnt appear too commonly in fish, its usually bacterial. Is there anyway you can cup him and try to get his other side?


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

HeroicPoison said:


> Does it appear to be a sore or is it eating away at his flesh?
> Fungus doesnt appear too commonly in fish, its usually bacterial. Is there anyway you can cup him and try to get his other side?


Ya I can cup him.... lets see if I can find a good cup to get good picks through.

It looks kinda like fungus... but then it looks kinda not like fungus.... I have treated Ick before... it doesn't look quite like that.


I will go get some more picks.


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

Awesome that would be ever so helpful  ill check back inna few


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

if it looks fungus-esque, it's most likely bacterial.

aq salt will help him here. And his gonopodium (his manly part) will grow back as long as the entire fin isn't destroyed above the rays. It may be a while before he can breed though.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

well I couldn't get a clear pick... he wouldn't sit still. He had to be a betta in his past life.... because HE HATED BEING IN THE CUP.


Any way I did how ever get a better look at it... it looks like a canker soar people get in there mouths.

Like this http://badmanstropicalfish.com/fish_palace/unknown1_me.html
It looks a lot like that... kinda like a canker soar though. and under him.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> if it looks fungus-esque, it's most likely bacterial.
> 
> aq salt will help him here. And his gonopodium (his manly part) will grow back as long as the entire fin isn't destroyed above the rays. It may be a while before he can breed though.



Could I use table salt? Because I can't get to RLF store there all to far away and I need a ride. The closest date I cold get to walmart, is tomorrow, but I know they don't have salt.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

No, table salt is different.

You can call walmart and ask, or check their stock on their website (calling would be easier)


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> No, table salt is different.
> 
> You can call walmart and ask, or check their stock on their website (calling would be easier)



Ok. thanks for tell me. I know they don't carry the salt, not in the store any way. I will check online.

I heard some people giving advice for Unscented Epson salt but I don't think that is a good idea either.

Also would giving the tank a 100 percent water change, help with the Viral infection if he has one?

NVM they have aquarium salt... lol... Now I know ware to find it too. Since they didn't even have it with the fish... Go figure.


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

Yes! see help was found!  
The AQ salt is a good idea... and i do think the water change will be very helpful to keep the bacterial levels down.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

HeroicPoison said:


> Yes! see help was found!
> The AQ salt is a good idea... and i do think the water change will be very helpful to keep the bacterial levels down.


Thank you and all the other posters you have been a good help.

My only problems fishy wise, was ich, or things that can be cured with quick cure.

So I probably will be asking tomorrow on salt treatments. Super glad I have a quarantine tank. because my catfish wouldn't survive the salt lol.

So salt treatment and 100 percent water change ( not in that order)


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

Keep us updated for sure


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok, so walmart had salt. YAY jungle brand, directions were very clear.

To day I did 99.99 percent water change, and got rid of the gravel and anything else in that ten gallon tank.

I was able to get a good look at him to day. Its gotten a bit worse and spread.

However the moment he hit the clean salted water he perked up. quite a bit, going see mommy I can swim. 

But any way, its definitely an Ulcer. white rimmed scales, red soar spot, shedding slime coat. 

He doesn't want to use his tail all that much, I don't blame him since its at the base of his tail.

He didn't eat anything this morning, but since he perked up I think I might try again, with his favorite flakes. Later on.

I heard that with Ulcers shedding the old slime coat is a good thing. so feeling a bit optimistic. 

However I think he will be forever steril. Since the ulcer has completely infected his Gonopodium, turned it white. But thats ok, I still love my little fishy. But If I want to breed( which I do) I am going to half to get a new boy.

If he makes it, I am going to call him Old Red, or Lucky Red lol


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Epsom salt is actually a great option to treat fish with, for future reference  the big thing you have to watch with salt for fish treatment is that you want NON iodized salt. epsom isn't as strong as aquarium salt which is why its recommended for some treatments instead.

glad you found stufc that'll work though!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

djembekah said:


> Epsom salt is actually a great option to treat fish with, for future reference  the big thing you have to watch with salt for fish treatment is that you want NON iodized salt. epsom isn't as strong as aquarium salt which is why its recommended for some treatments instead.
> 
> glad you found stufc that'll work though!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thank you for the info on epsom salt. I read an article that it can be used to get rid of constipation in fish as well as peas lol


Red seems to be swimming around as best he can, but hes still not acting like a fish should. 

It hasn't spread any more since I last checked on him...


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

as long as the entire fin isn't disintegrated, (as in the flesh around the base destroyed), his gonopodium will grow back just like any other fin. It there's extensive scarring on the new growth, he will be sterile.

(I looked it up to triple check)


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> as long as the entire fin isn't disintegrated, (as in the flesh around the base destroyed), his gonopodium will grow back just like any other fin. It there's extensive scarring on the new growth, he will be sterile.
> 
> (I looked it up to triple check)


Thanks. It doesn't look like its gotten that far yet. although the whole thing has turned white. 

Thanks for the support, makes me a bit more calm. I tend to have the little panic attacks when my fish are sick. Even when they are swimming around going.. " but I only have a tiny tiny speck of ick mom, I am fine"


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

we all tend to panic when our funny looking adopted children get sick. It's ok


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm sure he will be happy again in no time just make sure his water is kept clean to stop bacterial growth and keep treating him


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

HeroicPoison said:


> I'm sure he will be happy again in no time just make sure his water is kept clean to stop bacterial growth and keep treating him





Skyewillow said:


> we all tend to panic when our funny looking adopted children get sick. It's ok


Oh good now I feel less like a goofball, and more apart of the shoal.

Thats number one priority on my list.

I do water changes and maintenance rather very often. Because I have heard way to many infected catfish barbel horror stories.

My fish are really use to the twice a week cleaning. So much so, that my fish just swim to the other side when I am working in an area. When I half to take out the catfish to gravel vac ( since the stupid thing can suck them up rather easily) My corry cats swim into the net, and my oldest catfish squeaky lets me just pick him up. ( he hates the net).


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

Panic is normal, I have been working on not panicking... Skyewillow reminds me that panicking doesnt help you help them  but it can get scary when you dont know what is happening
As i said just keep him warm and clean, continue with the AQ salt


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Well here is the fishy up date. It was feeding time for all fishes.

He still refuses food......

That and it seems to have gotten worse. The infected scales have now reached up towards his dorsal fin. On both sides, in kind like a saddle fashion if you put it under the horse.

Its burgundy red in the middle, and the effected scales are raised that around the Ulcer.... He has also lost a scale as I have removed it from the bottom of the tank, not knowing what it was. 

He is very lethargic, hardly swimming around, have kept the light off, so not to stress him out. 

at this point, I think all I can do, is make him comfy. I don't think I caught it in time. since its continuing to spread. 

This being said, the practices that they ( pet stores chains) hold for all fish, not just our betta friends is deplorable. I am just sad that I myself couldn't catch it in time.

It doesn't look good at all, I expect that he will be gone some time this week if not in the morning. He just looks that bad.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

-hugs- I'm sorry that he's not improving. You're right, just make him as comfortable as possible. I wish we could've helped you save him. :-(


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

Skyewillow said:


> -hugs- I'm sorry that he's not improving. You're right, just make him as comfortable as possible. I wish we could've helped you save him. :-(


Thank you so much. I just feel so bad that I couldn't do much for him. That and i feel bad that now Ruby is the only sword in the tank, and will half to replace him for her sake. 

Its just one of those cases ware you wish your fish had Ich, instead of what it does have. At least ich is treatable with a 89% chance of survival.


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

To everyone who, helped. Thank you very much, Red died some time in the night.

It looked like he had contracted a secondary infection in the night ( of the fungal variety) that the salt didn't prevent. He just couldn't handle getting a second one. And passed on. I think it was a quick death, at least I am going to think that way.

Thank you for your help. I just didn't catch it in time. I am sure I i had, your advice would have helped him pull through. thank you for your time.


----------



## HeroicPoison (Feb 27, 2013)

So sorry the little guy didnt make it.
swim in peace little fish


----------



## WolfHhowling (Apr 10, 2013)

HeroicPoison said:


> So sorry the little guy didnt make it.
> swim in peace little fish


Thanks that means a lot to me.

I wanted to wait on getting another male sword. But ruby my female wouldn't stop looking for Red. ( So I kinda bought a fish that looks just like him, we call him rusty and she doesn't seem to notice its not red yet lol)


----------

